# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Pixel the Green Tree Python (sans blood)

## Kaorte

Here are some nicer shots of my GTP "pixel" without all the bloooood. If you want to see the blood, go here.






Isn't he a cutie!!!

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (01-14-2013),DooLittle (01-14-2013),foxoftherose (01-23-2013),_loonunit_ (01-14-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Those guys are just gorgeous.  Thanks for sharing him!  I love the vibrant green.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

Kaorte (01-14-2013)

----------


## 1nstinct

Very nice! How big is he?

----------

Kaorte (01-14-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

I hate looking at things I can't have right now. He's so gorgeous! *Will* get me one of these guys eventually.

----------

Kaorte (01-14-2013)

----------


## Kaorte

> Very nice! How big is he?


Thanks! He is probably in the realm of 4-5'. He is a 5 year old male from Signal Herp  :Smile:

----------


## Kaorte

> I hate looking at things I can't have right now. He's so gorgeous! *Will* get me one of these guys eventually.


You will eventually  :Very Happy:  I wanted one of these guys for a loooooong time, but I'm glad I waited.

----------


## Evenstar

That is one awesome snake.  Lovin' the name too.  Great pictures and thanks for sharing!  Very very cool animal.....  My hubby wants his own GTP now.  I told him he could have one but it had to be a female - future girlfriend for Hunter, lol.....   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------

Kaorte (01-14-2013)

----------


## Kaorte

Well lets face it, whats one more snake?  :Razz:   :Very Happy:  GTPs are great. I would gladly get more... I probably will in the future! But absolutely female next time!

----------

_Evenstar_ (01-14-2013)

----------


## Evenstar

I'd love to get a female that looks like your Pixel.   :Good Job:  

Mark wants a blue.  I would too, but, well, you know.................   :ROFL:

----------

Kaorte (01-15-2013)

----------


## Capray

She is gorgeotastic. I would love to have one but.. *they bite!* Everything bites, mom...

----------

Kaorte (01-15-2013)

----------


## elbee

Now that is just one sweet little face! Can you handle him at all? I've heard they're grumpy.

----------

Kaorte (01-15-2013)

----------


## Kaorte

I can handle this guy if I catch him in the right mood while the lights are on. Once he is out and about he is perfectly fine! I don't handle him often, but even after a few weeks of no handling, he is fine. 

You just have to know the snake and be able to predict its mood based on its movements. My other GTP however.. is another story. It will hiss and strike if it even gets a glimpse of you! I'm hoping he calms down with age since he is still so young, but honestly I don't care too much. If he wants to be pissy, thats fine. I have plenty of other snakes to handle! Its just tricky if he has a bad shed to get him into the deli cup to soak... grr!

----------

